# M12 Tools New



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

So the company I work for recently made it known that I'll need to get my own power tools soon. I have an aging (5-6 yrs old?) Dewalt 20v set that is due for replacement cause the batteries are shot and so is the drill. I'd like to buy into Milwaukee since that's what all the company provided tools are, namely an m12 pex gun and an m18 transfer pump. And because that's who makes all the cool toys.😎

I wasn't expecting to need to buy so soon. What are y'alls thoughts on starting with an m12 Fuel set (drill, impact, hackzall)? Do any of you use the m12 system for daily use? I'm currently in residential service.

My long term plan is to have both systems, I'm just trying to save a little cash since the wife and I recently moved and she's still out a job due to the pandemic. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

My advice if you’re gunna get Milwaukee get m18, but I would go with something else. I wouldn’t mix my tools and batteries with my bosses though. Use their tools with their batteries and your tools with your batteries. It eliminates the blame game when something effs up.

I personally like makita but most brands are good


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I have the 12 pex gun, propress and haxall and I love them all. My 18v tools are another brand, and I have quite a few so do not switch to Milwakee. Even if I had their 18v system I cannot see spending the extra money on their transfer pump unless you absolutely need cordless. I have a cheap $30 corded pump and it does just fine for water heaters.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’d go M18, I have a bunch of the non Fuel tools and their awesome.
When I’m installing a vent connector and I ask my brother to bring me the impact gun so I can do the three screws per connection and he brings me his M12 Fuel impact I always say the same thing. “G-dammit this thing is bush league, I’m not looking to spend the day here”. Then he’ll start mumbling it’s a Fuel it’s the same as your regular M18. Not even close.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

double post


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I do mostly service and I recommend the Milwaukee M12 system. In my tool bucket I have M12 cordless drill, the model 2462-20 with the 1/4" shank. It is my "go to" drill 95% of the time. I also keep a charger and extra battery in my bucket. I have the M12 Uponor expander tool, the M12 press tool, the M12 copper cutter, and the M12 drain cleaner. It's nice having the same M12 battery, when one goes dead I grab the extra out of the tool bucket, throw the dead one on the charger and keep going.


Debo22 said:


> I’d go M18, I have a bunch of the non Fuel tools and their awesome.
> When I’m installing a vent connector and I ask my brother to bring me the impact gun so I can do the three screws per connection and he brings me his M12 Fuel impact I always say the same thing. “G-dammit this thing is bush league, I’m not looking to spend the day here”. Then he’ll start mumbling it’s a Fuel it’s the same as your regular M18. Not even close.


Debo I don't have a problem with running zip screws into the vent connector with the M12 drill I have been doing that with it for 5 years now. Sure it doesn't have the power that the M18 drill does, but it gets it done. I routinely run 4" #12 wood screws in with it.
I also have the M18 in the truck when I need more power, but I find myself using the M12 most of the time.

I always have been a fan of Dewault, I started using their cordless drills way back in the early 90s. I still have most of my old stuff from back then but started buying Milwaukee when they came out with the Uponor tool and the press tool. I like keeping the tools the same in order to swap batterys. Gets to be carrying in too much stuff just for a small service call job.

My M12 tools get the heck used out of them, several times a week and daily for the M12 drill. They have taken a beating for about 5 years now and just keep on going. The only problem I have had is with the Uponor tool sticking sometimes, due to too much or not enough lube.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

As for the M18 pump I agree with goeswiththeflow, unless you really need it a lot I don't think its that necessary. I don't own one but I talked to a service guy that does. He says keep a couple of the really big M18 batterys fully charged handy, it really takes a lot of power. He says you will need 2 batterys to pump out a 50 gallon.
For me, I have a $125 1/2 hp corded cast iron transfer pump that works for me the couple times a year I need it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have multiple M12 tools, Uponor expander, copper cutter, pvc cutter, palm nailer, oscillating tool, and the rocket light (which I won here on PZ). 


CaptainBob said:


> I do mostly service and I recommend the Milwaukee M12 system. In my tool bucket I have M12 cordless drill, the model 2462-20 with the 1/4" shank. It is my "go to" drill 95% of the time. I also keep a charger and extra battery in my bucket. I have the M12 Uponor expander tool, the M12 press tool, the M12 copper cutter, and the M12 drain cleaner. It's nice having the same M12 battery, when one goes dead I grab the extra out of the tool bucket, throw the dead one on the charger and keep going.
> 
> Debo I don't have a problem with running zip screws into the vent connector with the M12 drill I have been doing that with it for 5 years now. Sure it doesn't have the power that the M18 drill does, but it gets it done. I routinely run 4" #12 wood screws in with it.
> I also have the M18 in the truck when I need more power, but I find myself using the M12 most of the time.
> ...


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> I have multiple M12 tools, Uponor expander, copper cutter, pvc cutter, palm nailer, oscillating tool, and the rocket light (which I won here on PZ).


Yeah Milwaukee makes a ton of tools. I think they are trying to corner the market.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Low voltage tools should be fine for service.

I think choosing a brand is mostly about what they offer that you want. Milwaukee is definitely trying to sell to plumbers so they offer the copper cutter, pex/pvc cutter, pex crimper, and transfer pump. You're not going to get that with any other brand as far as I know. Keep in mind that you can get pumps that are driven by a drill.

But if you're not doing newcon and only do service like I do than I think the only one of those four you might really benefit from is the transfer pump. Problem there is how much battery it uses. I'd say stick with corded transfer pump. If you're trying to cut the cord than having to plug in a charger everytime you stop at a house is a nuisance. For me this isn't an issue because I have an inverter in the van and can charge three batteries at once.

As for getting two different kids of batteries, I would avoid that. If you want a compact impact drill makita makes a very small impact that runs off 18v batteries and has tons of power. Makita makes the most powerful impact drills.

I currently have all makita and carry a standard size impact with double stack battery in my toolbag all the time. Very nice to have when driving screws into oak beams. If you don't see hardwood construction than 12v would probably be fine. If I didn't work with cast iron so much I would likely go with a lower voltage system but for now I have all makita 18v stuff. My skilsaw takes two 18v batteries. I am contemplating switching to dewalt and getting all 60v flexvolt tools, sometimes the 18v stuff really shows it's lack of power.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I moved some posts to a new thread :









Supplying Power Tools


So the company I work for recently made it known that I'll need to get my own power tools soon. I have an aging (5-6 yrs old?) Dewalt 20v set that is due for replacement cause the batteries are shot and so is the drill. I'd like to buy into Milwaukee since that's what all the company provided...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

I have done a few homes with my M12 Pex Expander and think it is fine, but certainly puny compared to the M18. I bought two and keep a 1/2" head on one and the 3/4" head on the other so I don't have to waste time changing heads. Hackzall M12 if fine for oddball things, but not a true recip. saw. The M18 recip saw is the best! Each have their place.
I think it is worth starting with M12 set and then M18 as budget allows.
I think anything corded should be provided by employer. AND Pex tools by employer. That's what I have always done.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

I think for residential service the m12 line is fine. I use the hackzall alot and all my guys have one. The tubing cutter is cool if your cutting alot of copper. And the finetool is also handy. I also have some of the m18 stuff. Press tool and hole hawg angle drill. 
I know I'll probably get crucified for saying this but we all also carry ryobi stuff. It surprisingly holds up well. If your cutting out an old boiler or working in the mud the 18 volt ryobi is great. You can pick up the kit with the sawzall drill light and skill saw for $130 certain times of the year. And battery deals online all the time. Worst case is you throw it away and your not out much money. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

